# Possible Tattoo Idea, Need Help



## ntekrony (Oct 30, 2007)

I've been thinking for quite some time now that I've wanted a cycling tattoo, and the idea that I've always been in love with was getting a tire tread pattern around my calf. I seem to be really the only one to think of this so far, so now its out for the world. whatcha guys think?


----------



## Fenix090 (Oct 23, 2008)

that be really cool. i know a guy with a crank on his chest, turned out pretty nice


----------



## flowrider13 (Sep 18, 2006)

*Tattoo*

Hey man,
I dig the tire tread idea. I gave into my desire to get a cycling related tattoo last year. I ended up getting a 15tooth cog with a sweet set of wings on it done in black in grey. I got it placed on the back of my calf and love it. Simple and to the point!
I think more cyclist should tattoo their passion on. The tire tread is a great idea. I say go for it. But now the question; what tire tread to get?
Go for it!
Z


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Sounds good.

I have been thinking of a tribal-like tread myself. But on my arm.

But if you worry already what others think, you are going to get half the jury saying no don't do it, if they even speak. You need to do what YOU like.


----------



## sdsantacruzer (Sep 23, 2005)

If you got em and you're braggin about em let's see em. I don't have the cajones to do it but know some of you who have and I'd like to see some of the inkwork out there.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm not into ink myself, but sounds cooler than some ink I've seen...just curious, which tire gets the nod ?


----------



## Hollis (Dec 19, 2003)

slap some ink or paint on a tire & give a test drive


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

I am alive today because of mountain biking (story link is in my sig). Riding warned me that my heart was not doing well, and thanks to my doctor and a cardiologist, I am still riding today. Seeing the blockage in two cardiac arteries, they told me I had had probably six weeks at best if the stents had not been placed on Halloween day 2005. They told me that this artery blockage normally gives no warning, and the resulting heart attack is so massive that you are dead before you hit the floor - survival rate is less than 1 in 1000. Hill climbing on an mtb literally saved my life.

This is my way of showing how much I love cycling, and how cycling loves me. The heart is not perfect, but still strong. The lizards were added since native people all over the world and throughout time believe that reptiles have healing and protective powers. And I crack up when they scurry off the trail ahead of me while riding.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

I have a friend who has a Smoke tread around her lower leg. 

Looks good, interesting who can id the tire...


----------



## sherijumper (Feb 19, 2007)

I have been struggling with the idea of getting a bike related tattoo , you might have a good idea with the tread pattern . Have you thought about barb wire?  

One idea I sort of have is somehow getting the map of my favourite trail tattooed on my calf . But how do you do that properly


----------



## pesqueeb (Apr 21, 2006)

I've been thinking about a bike related tattoo for a while now, but like the OP, been stuck on an idea. I'd be interested in what other people have. I saw a guy once had a bike chain tattoo around his calf, thought that was pretty cool. 
slocaus, dig the tattoo, especially given your story. I need something similar for my story, but again I am kind of stuck for ideas.:madman:


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

pretty sure i've seen a few tire tread tattoos before.


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

Get what makes YOU happy. If your getting a tattoo for other peaples approval DON'T! Remember, this is permanent. It took me many years to finally pull the trigger on mine.










The chainring and fish combine my two hobbies. Cycling and fish-keeping. I chose the hammerhead because that is the way I ride.

It doesn't mean I'm fast


----------



## jollybeggar (Feb 2, 2004)

How about a tattoo that says the following "I wish I'd never gotten this stupid tattoo", it would probably be the only unique thing about your tattoo.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

jollybeggar said:


> How about a tattoo that says the following "I wish I'd never gotten this stupid tattoo", it would probably be the only unique thing about your tattoo.


The irony in the foresight is hilarious.

Seems I have seem people put tatts of a radio station just to get free tickets to a concert.....Now that is really short sighted.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

pesqueeb said:


> slocaus, dig the tattoo, especially given your story. I need something similar for my story, but again I am kind of stuck for ideas.:madman:


It took me almost two years, and I was not really planning to get a tattoo. I just saw a few drawings that made the idea jell in my mind, so I did it. I see this as a "divine inspiration" kind of thing, and the idea will come of its own, or not.

I'm still looking for that chance to ride with you when you get back out to central California. :thumbsup:


----------



## GuruAtma (May 17, 2004)

I like tattoos that fit in with something on your body. A tire tread would look good over a scar...

I like this guys tattoo:


----------



## Ridin'Dirty (Jun 4, 2004)

I think the tire tread on the leg has been done before but it would still be a cool tattoo. I was looking at old race posters and back copies of Dirt Rag for ideas. Still have not found one I am in love with.


----------



## adamantane (Jan 27, 2005)

hey i want to get into this tattoo thang...tell me what i should get and where...thanks


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

GuruAtma said:


> I like tattoos that fit in with something on your body. A tire tread would look good over a scar...
> 
> I like this guys tattoo:


I wonder who had the idea first?


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

GuruAtma said:


> I like tattoos that fit in with something on your body. A tire tread would look good over a scar...
> 
> I like this guys tattoo:


Unfortunately it's fako!


----------



## Apex (Mar 6, 2005)

I keep telling my friend to get a pinup girl straddling a bike or leaning against one.


----------



## DurtGurl (Dec 10, 2001)

Lots of good ideas (and not-so-good ideas) here:
http://cyclingtattoogallery.blogspot.com/


----------



## jollybeggar (Feb 2, 2004)

Apex said:


> I keep telling my friend to get a pinup girl straddling a bike or leaning against one.


Betty Page on a SS fixy, not hard to imagine.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

DurtGurl said:


> Lots of good ideas (and not-so-good ideas) here:
> http://cyclingtattoogallery.blogspot.com/


some really good artwork there. key word being some. vast majority of it was completely horrible.

tips for those considering tattoos:

*flames are ghey. avoid them. unless you're firefighter maybe or a pyrotechinics expert.
*if you can't afford to get it done by a good artist at a good shop, don't get it done yet. save untill you can afford it.
*if you aren't an incredibly good artist, bring your sketch to the tattoo artist and ask them to refine and improve it for you before getting the work done.
*look at the artists previous work. if they can't make a circle, can't maintain line spacing or weight, and are lacking in the perspective department, find a different artist.
*don't get a tattoo that you saw on someone else.


----------



## cdaddy (Nov 8, 2005)

Just remember. BIGGER is ALWAYS better.


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

cdaddy said:


> Just remember. BIGGER is ALWAYS better.


WTF????????/ NO WAY!    ........Some people......


----------



## vdubz (Sep 30, 2008)

i thought of the tire tread tat idea too. was thinking of having it up my calf. take your time and think about it and when you do dont get offended by the uneducated who have no idea what a bike even is when they ask "whats that?"
Oh yeah and DirtRAG Issue #139 had a write up with peoples tats. might be able to find it in you LBS
<---thats my tat


----------



## sanspeur (Feb 1, 2004)

*Matching Chris King Headset caps...*

on the inside of my biceps. The right one in black/grey the left is red. You have to show the chris king some love. Hurt like hell but well earned. Cool thing is if you don't know about bikes you have no idea what they are. they just look like circles with writing in them. Everyone just refers to them as my bearing tattoos.


----------



## HOser (Dec 8, 2005)

Anyone considering a cycling-related tattoo should read Bike Snob NYC's take on the topic, http://bikesnobnyc.blogspot.com/search?q=tattoo. Funny stuff...


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

sean salach said:


> *if you aren't an incredibly good artist, bring your sketch to the tattoo artist and ask them to


When I took my drawing into the tattoo artist, he said, "Is this something you kid drew for you?"

If I had a kid, I would have been more proud.


----------



## ntekrony (Oct 30, 2007)

Just clarity, it's not that I care what others think, I meant I couldn't get a response either from people. And as far as tires go, it'll be a kenda nevegal of course. It's what I ride and it looks good


----------



## sherijumper (Feb 19, 2007)

cdaddy said:


> Just remember. BIGGER is ALWAYS better.


 Youve got to be kidding me..... Those can`t be real!

OUCH buddy


----------



## Renovatio (Nov 22, 2007)

Theres a rather famous roadie with a cutout tattoo of a machine in his calf, can't remember his name but its pretty damn cool


----------



## knives out (Nov 23, 2007)

cdaddy said:


> Just remember. BIGGER is ALWAYS better.


I suddenly feel very sorry for the opposite sex.

That being said, I wonder how on earth his tattoo artist kept a straight face while doing these.


----------



## cdaddy (Nov 8, 2005)

knives out said:


> I suddenly feel very _*SCARED*_ for the opposite sex.


There, I fixed that for you.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Get a Harry Potter tattoo.


----------



## jollybeggar (Feb 2, 2004)

I'm guessing this guy is a boxer who too one to many to the head. Pretty sad.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

sean salach said:


> ....tips for those considering tattoos:
> 
> *flames are ghey. avoid them. unless you're firefighter maybe or a pyrotechinics expert.
> **if you can't afford to get it done by a good artist at a good shop, don't get it done yet*. save untill you can afford it.
> ...


finally....GOOD advice....except the *flames-are-ghey* line......flames are still way cool....:thumbsup:


----------



## worldwidechance (Jul 24, 2008)

i want a tat on my head thats a sardean can opener and its opening my head and you can see my brain. then when you dont want it just grow your hair back...until your losing your hair then you have to deal with it.


----------



## dagenhay (Mar 10, 2008)

Couple of ideas I have had:

A full scale tattoo of the tibia bone on the leg that turns into a crank arm. I am not good at photoshop, but attached is my thought with a much better transition from bone to crank arm. Anybody good a photoshop want to give it a try.

Years back I went over the bars and broke my collarbone. The bone overlapped a little causing a bump on the healed bone. So I thought of tattooing the bone with the break line and bump. And have a small mountain biker riding down the bone and going over the bars because he hit the bump in the bone.


----------



## Photograph (Mar 27, 2007)

That may be tough to do without it looking like a tattoo of a man's pork and beans. Remember that not everyone knows what a crankarm is, and especially not from a distance.

See what I mean:


----------



## No Endo (Nov 22, 2008)

Just an idea for ya...take a tire tread and do a slight spiral up your leg and have it fade into a phoenix head and partial wings (like a bird diving) you get the idea....remember to research that artist. My artist has a one year wait list and is worth every day....A good artist could make that tat awesome. What part of the country are you in??


----------



## kaboose (Oct 27, 2005)

my avatar, design and wrist.


----------



## Three Phase (May 15, 2006)

*Maybe if you like cats...*

You could get one like this??

I just googled bad tattoos and quickly turned up some real gems.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)




----------



## No Endo (Nov 22, 2008)

Dang....I think that portrait is where the phrase "epic fail" started....ugh!


----------



## BrandonNorCal (Sep 16, 2006)

vdubz said:


> i thought of the tire tread tat idea too. was thinking of having it up my calf. take your time and think about it and when you do dont get offended by the uneducated who have no idea what a bike even is when they ask "whats that?"
> Oh yeah and DirtRAG Issue #139 had a write up with peoples tats. might be able to find it in you LBS
> <---thats my tat


I was gonna say get it vertical on the calf and at least full size.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

kaboose said:


> my avatar, design and wrist.


Yours is a good one, about the only decent tat I've ever seen. Call me a retrogrouch, it's probably true.



lidarman said:


> Unfortunately it's fako!


Funny, I was thinking just the opposite. And I don't mean real.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

I met some guys 4-wheeling on the Rubicon last summer that had Super Swamper tire tread tats (say that 5x fast!), so yeah a MTB tire tread tat isn't that far of a stretch. I think a Weirwolf tread or maybe a Maxxis High Roller would look cool.


----------



## Zen_Turtle (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm playing with the chainring idea. Did some tests with a 34T and some paint.
It's not very original, but it's just a stating point.

Now I need to find a good artist and develop the idea. (any suggestion in the Bay area or San Francisco? )


----------



## No Endo (Nov 22, 2008)

Zen Turtle I go to Tattoo City in SF http://www.tattoocitysf.com/. I go to Kahlil...he has a very long waiting list but you can check with the other artists there. The rough look of the paint looks really good...i would not do a solid black...Good Luck!


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

*Don't Copy*



sean salach said:


> *don't get a tattoo that you saw on someone else.


This is the big one for me.

I want to be completely original, or at least put a personal twist on whatever I get. I also have thought hard about a MTB related Tat for my next Tattoo. I already have the artist picked out (this would be the third one he has done for me). I kinda like the partial chain or chainring imprint on the inside of the calf, however that one is pretty common. I have one really good idea, but it would be pretty expensive & large (no I'm not telling just in case I do decide to go with it).

I also have thought about an entire shoulder and upper arm tribal tattoo with something bike related in the background (under) the tribal design.

I have thought about some cool stuff to do with tire tread also.

However right now, I keep convincing myself to put the Tattoo money into bike upgrades. Soon maybe, I'll get finished with the bikes long enough to lay money aside for the Tat.


----------



## jollybeggar (Feb 2, 2004)

Why not just stick with the paint? When it fades you can move it around and freak people out with your moving tattoo, plus your could change your gearing make all your friends think your tough by pulling a bigger gear. You could bend the gear every once in awhile or even put a break in it just to keep people guessing.

I like the idea of temporary tattoos and I've heard they are developing temporary inks so you can try a tattoo for 6 to 18 months before taking the plunge to permanent.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Here's mine! I'm sure it's been done, but as much as I looked, I never saw one EXACTLY like it. It's simple and was a copy directly from my Race Face 44 tooth chainring. Sorry for the poor picture quality, it was taken with my camera phone.


Chuck


----------



## ohpossum (Dec 19, 2003)

Here's mine: 










Shimano big ring + slippery rock + trying to put a foot down.

op


----------



## cjohnson (Jul 14, 2004)

*why not have the chain ring go around your leg?*

kinda like the barbed wire thing. A good artist could pull it off. have them paint it on first.


----------



## No Endo (Nov 22, 2008)

Temporary tattoos are just lame...If you really want a tattoo you will get it... "trying one out" defeats the purpose. Tattoos are a passion in themselves and part of getting them is that rush you get when you go through the pain and know it is there forever.


----------



## 3snowboards (Aug 19, 2008)

[TABLE][TR][TD][URL]<img src=https://media1.guzer.com/pictures/smr_cool_ice.jpg border=0 width=80 height=65 align=left>[B]Mr Cool Ice[/B][/URL]
If you don't think this guy is cool just check out his tattoos! I wonder those tattoos are going to look like when this guy is 60 years old? :)
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## No Endo (Nov 22, 2008)

3snowboards...those pics were already posted here...funny you found the same dude. All I can say about those tats is ....wow, what the hell you thinkin' ?:skep:


----------



## Upandatem (Apr 11, 2004)

3snowboards.......epic fail.


----------



## Margaritaman (Aug 25, 2008)

I have a tattoo of a Selle Italia saddle on my ass, I'd show you a pic butt I can't...
Chainring with paint? Asking people for ideas? A tattoo needs to have some personal meaning before you get it because you have to look at it everyday. I have two, fairly large, that mean a lot to me. I'll tell you if you ask, but I won't be posting pics in a thread.
Those who have substantial tattoos know what I'm talking about.


----------



## DSFA (Oct 22, 2007)

ohpossum said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HEY, I've had one of those! Got a rock divot in my shin too...it's still there 10+yrs later.


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

How about Upandatem's avatar?


----------



## FloridaFish (Mar 29, 2004)

Frozenspokes said:


> How about Upandatem's avatar?


looks like the cover of twopointeight's last album


----------



## bongo_x (Aug 20, 2006)

I think the emphasis on uniqueness is out of control these days, just get something GOOD.

I see a lot of stupid tattoos that were obviously trying to be "original". Mr. Cool Ice is unique. That's why so many kids have stupid names now, parents are convinced their kids names need to be unique. Why? 

Just because you see someone on the internet with a similar tattoo doesn't mean everyone else has seen that same picture, or a tattoo like it. Just don't get a Taz.
Get something you like.

bb


----------



## Badbrain (Sep 15, 2008)

The recycle symbol. Do not resuscitate underneath.


----------



## markw1970 (Oct 8, 2007)

ohpossum said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouch! Something I think many of us can associate with...! There's a guy asking about bashrings over at https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=486327 You should post this pic there - that'll give him a reason to get one.

To the OP, looking good - go for it.


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

Tattoos are trendy now. The probelm is10-20 years after the trend has faded, you still have this tattoo.


----------



## joedirt24 (Jan 30, 2007)

Tattoos are trendy for those who want to keep up with everyone else. If you have a good idea sit on it think about it for awhile. If it is still a good idea after sometime get it. I have friends that are artist they all say go big  Find a good artist and let them work there magic


----------



## bongo_x (Aug 20, 2006)

zrm said:


> ... The probelm is10-20 years after the trend has faded, you still have this tattoo.


I should hope so, a good artist can be expensive.


----------



## ttowry (Feb 2, 2009)

i think that the tire tread idea is a great one! whatever you get be sure to post some pics, i'm sure it will look awesome.


----------



## Tlyledesign (Feb 6, 2009)

Hey all, I'm pretty new here, but I'd love to share my cycle ink.....

My first. They are placed so they are visible when I'm wearing cycling socks







st

This is my current work in progress....









I have only had 3 sessions so far. It is going to be full color eventually and have a banner that reads "Crediamo in te, bici"


----------



## ATBScott (Jun 4, 2006)

Yep - I have been thinking for quite a few years about a small tire-tread around the leg just above the ankle... Always liked the old Ritchey Hardrive/Overdrive type of tread pattern myself. Hasn't been enough of a burning desire to go out and actually do it though...


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

Try to do something unique; with the tire tread: think of a configuration not typical. Have it twist ala infinity symbol as a vertical illustration. If banded (horiz.) then have it dissappear under itself, or something to that effect. 
But be creative. 
Too many tat's start with a "bad" illustration, or stay within' the realm of what is currently hip and quickly standard. This evokes little interest, and your body deserves something unique, beautiful and sharp!
As others stated- find the gifted artist, they will impart for sake of creativity what I mentioned above.


----------



## 2morrow (Aug 4, 2005)

A little singletrack. I designed it and then my wife drew it and made it look better. The artist then took it and turned it from a flat, paper drawing to something that would work as a tattoo. My advice would be to find an artist who's work you like. For me I wanted a guy who did good waves and good colors. I was lucky to find a guy in town who worked out. Look around at online portfolios.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

that's awesome 2morrow!


----------



## GoGoGordo (Jul 16, 2006)

*Here's mine*

This one I got in SoHo


----------



## justjack (Dec 16, 2008)

I thought a kokopelli riding a bike on my calf


----------



## Desert Pig (Dec 8, 2008)

slocaus said:


> I wonder who had the idea first?


Need a weed whacker for that bush


----------



## jollybeggar (Feb 2, 2004)

bongo_x said:


> I should hope so, a good artist can be expensive.


Problem is the tattoo is faded even more no matter how good the artist,


----------



## CurbDestroyer (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm Digg'n the "Capitalism" tat


----------



## xterrain (May 6, 2008)

That's pretty sweet...dont forget the one with a hangman labeled "Socialism"...its closer to what America equates to right now.


----------



## xterrain (May 6, 2008)

Here's mine, its my family crest, dating back to about 1100AD.


----------



## Random Drivel (Oct 20, 2006)

My personal favorite:


----------



## wiretapstudios (Jun 16, 2008)

I collect pictures of bad and random tattoos:


----------



## Judd97 (Jun 6, 2005)

Hey, wiretap, get your own sig, I stole this one fair and square


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

ohpossum said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have one of those too. A couple of the marks have faded, but I still have six that are going strong. I'd much rather have these scars than a tattoo.

(So this post is way old, but whatever...)


----------



## jgsatl (Sep 16, 2006)

Frozenspokes said:


> Get what makes YOU happy. If your getting a tattoo for other peaples approval DON'T! Remember, this is permanent. It took me many years to finally pull the trigger on mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


104 bcd


----------



## tpm7 (May 14, 2007)

Khemical said:


> I met some guys 4-wheeling on the Rubicon last summer that had Super Swamper tire tread tats (say that 5x fast!), so yeah a MTB tire tread tat isn't that far of a stretch. I think a Weirwolf tread or maybe a Maxxis High Roller would look cool.


That's actually an awesome tattoo, never thought of getting some bogger treads on me...:thumbsup: But to be honest I've been thinking for some time to get my display pic done. I photoshopped it awhile back I just can't convince myself to go through with it!


----------



## snowjnky (Oct 7, 2005)




----------



## callmetheNewGuy (May 19, 2008)

Khemical said:


> I think a Weirwolf tread or maybe a Maxxis High Roller would look cool.


Yeah 2.3 weirwolfs are what i ride, and just watching the tires go round and round make you feel bold and aggressive, and like you can climb up a wall haha. but yeah weirwolfs were my thought right away. OR look at the Continental Mountain Kings. If you use that vague design of triangles, it'll come off as a cooool tribal design too.


----------



## pesqueeb (Apr 21, 2006)

Since this thread found new life I was reading it again and found I had forgotten about "Mr. CooL ICE." A quick google search brought up this video  as the number one result, (its in German) and the second result was, and I quote, "internet douchebags revealed: mr. cool ice:"  which contains a link to a short translated synopsis of the previously mentioned video.
Might be more information than you needed, but I really had to have an explanation regarding that asshat.:skep:


----------



## carstenschaltz (Oct 24, 2007)

Get a tire folded/ formed as a mobius strip. or mabye an infinity symbol.


----------



## wiretapstudios (Jun 16, 2008)

Judd97 said:


> Hey, wiretap, get your own sig, I stole this one fair and square


I forgot that was even down there!


----------



## wiretapstudios (Jun 16, 2008)

chuckha62 said:


> Here's mine! I'm sure it's been done, but as much as I looked, I never saw one EXACTLY like it. It's simple and was a copy directly from my Race Face 44 tooth chainring. Sorry for the poor picture quality, it was taken with my camera phone.
> 
> Chuck


I like this one the best, it's subtle and unique. Kudos!


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

Mine isn't directly cycling related...


----------



## tehBondo (May 28, 2008)

^^^That phoenix is beautiful!!

I am a bit of an artist and have been drawing a lot of flash lately.
Here's one I just finished:










Hollar if anyone wants something drawn up!


----------

